

Ask HN:  Does anyone use popups? - rcavezza

Working on a project that makes it really really easy to put a popup on your website.  Want to see if anyone here uses popups and would be willing to talk for a few minutes about it.
======
thetrumanshow
Sent you an email with my contact info.

